# Command at Sea



## 8575 (Sep 8, 2006)

Recently I came across an excellent little book published in 2007 called "In Command...200 things I wish I'd known before I was Captain". It was by Captain Michael Lloyd FNI and published jointly by Witherby's Publishing and Seamanship International.

I imagine some of you will have seen it already but if not it's a great little guide to the very facts and details one should know about as Master - the pitfalls, the practical snippets, what to be wary of, etc.

Since I'm retired it doesn't affect me but in the modern commercial merchant ship world I imagine it will be very useful. The personal asides the author includes make one smile but also drive home a point.

Who knows I might read it again one day!(Thumb)


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

As an oily rag, Captain, is it the ship, its cargo-including passengers, (business/commercial) requirements: the navigation in Fog and bad weather Requirements, the pilot, the company's board of directors, or the crew and officers with whom one crews the ship safely from port to port, outward and homeward bound.
To '' flog the log'' and ''log the intrepid'' who have crossed that dividing line, of self or implied discipline?
I thought your first book would have been the ''Bible, Koran, Toyah' or such holy Book. Now in retirement one as you must meet ones maker! Good luck and best wishes, I trust you are that gent and honest man I may have once known as a fellow ''Deck Cadet'' or seaman; should you have come through the 'Hawse Pipe'. The sun is setting over the yard arm, time to reflect and enjoy that last drink before dinner! : ''Dear God'' what have I rambled on about-Life at sea????


----------

